# FishOn Fabrications - 1756 G3 electric only build



## bassboy1 (May 30, 2013)

This job left the shop at the beginning of this month, but admittedly, I've been to busy to post as frequently as I would have liked.

Anyway, this boat was built for a customer in Northern Virginia. Boat is a 1756 G3, built as a tournament electric only boat. Boat was going to be mostly decked, save for a small lower area, and was to be complete with multiple Humminbird 1198s, Humminbird 360, 8.5' rod locker, 37 gallon livewell, etc.

Here's the boat when we started. New 1756 G3, with factory floor kit and aft hatch lid.












Now, we start building in the livewell and rod locker.




Then, we add one of the forward bulkheads.




And, a battery hatch.








Side tackle hatch and side deck piece. Note that the rod locker and battery hatch have a coaming around the perimeter, whereas the forward and side storage hatches don't. Reason is that the storage hatches will have a drop in box, which will have the coaming built in. 








Now, we install the deck pieces on each side of the livewell.




Even get a few wires run.




At some point along the line, we have to build a couple drop in boxes.




Can't forget the hole for the recessed pedal tray. 




All that's left is to carpet the rig, and install all of the accessories. We'll skip to finished pics at this point.
Hatches have gas springs holding the lids open.




Red LEDs on the deck, and white LEDs in the hatches.




On pickup day.








As you can see, the boat is pretty accessory heavy. Boat has a 101 Fortrex on the bow, 80 pound Traxxis on the transom, 2 Humminbird 1198s, Humminbird 360 view, 6 AGM batteries, 2 Minn Kota 345 chargers, 2 Minn Kota Deckhand 40 anchor winches, and quite a bit more.

















Can't forget the FishOn Fabrications recessed pedal tray.


----------



## vahunter (May 30, 2013)

Sweet ride! And in my home state! Excellent job as usual Dawson!


----------



## johnnybassboat (May 30, 2013)

Great fab as always. Another happy customer,keep up the good work. =D>


----------



## Jr Branham (May 31, 2013)

Very Nice, I like these kind of mods!! Is the owner on the boards? I'm thinking about leaving the space between my front deck and rear deck small......any advice?


----------



## Jr Branham (May 31, 2013)

How long of a rod can he fit in that rod locker?


----------



## bassboy1 (May 31, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316735#p316735 said:


> Jr Branham » Fri May 31, 2013 12:37 am[/url]"]How long of a rod can he fit in that rod locker?



A few 8'6" rods, a handful of 8s and a couple in the 7.5' range. The taper of the hull of the boat is the limiting factor on length. Total of 11 rods. 

That and the large livewell was the reason we went with a 1756. Owner originally wanted a 1652, but it just wasn't possible to fit a 37+ gallon livewell and an 8.5' rod locker in a 1652 without changing the layout in a way that wouldn't have suited him.


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2013)

nice job man! Very nice looking all electric.

Hopefully this customer of yours is a member here.


----------



## cgaengineer (May 31, 2013)

Very nice job!


----------



## typed by ben (May 31, 2013)

do you have access to a brake or do you have those parts formed? never seen one in the background of your shots


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 31, 2013)

Some of the nicest aluminum work I've seen, nice job


----------



## bassboy1 (May 31, 2013)

...


----------



## typed by ben (May 31, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316769#p316769 said:


> bassboy1 » 23 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316753#p316753 said:
> ...


nice... is it CNC or armstrong?


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice work Bassboy!


----------



## russ010 (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice!! I have got to get my boat painted so I can get you to finish up my trailer! If only it will stop raining!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 28, 2013)

What color are you going with?

I've got a 1756 Lowe that got dropped off yesterday that's getting a very similar layout to the G3 in this thread, but it's an all black hull (gloss black lower, textured black gunwale cap and interior). They've got tan carpet going in it as well. 

It'll probably be 4 weeks or so before I get a write up published, so be on the lookout for a posting about this time next month, but I'm anticipating the color combo is going to really look sharp!


----------

